# USER GUIDE/MANUAL XGR USB2.O TV BOX (xtv-19p - xgr hardware)



## KOOLOVE (Apr 5, 2011)

I have bought this item and along with it i recived a little booklet only on how to load the driver from the disk provided, it however does not supply a user manula on now to set up and use the box. Thel help menu is no help at all and i am technically challenged...LOL can somone assist with a possible site i may obtain some guides on how to use this box....I have tried to google....with no success..:4-dontkno


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Nothing at all comes up on Google that's even anywhere near what you need.
Can't help, sorry.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I found a few references to the device (specs and a few pics), but no manuals or vendor page. This is one of the major drawbacks of buy cheap no-name brand hardware.


----------



## KOOLOVE (Apr 5, 2011)

thank you for the responses... can anyone at least give a stadard instruction of how to set up box? I need pics as I am a computer newbie...LOL and very technically challenged.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used one nor set one up. Based on what little information that I can find, it would appear to simply be a USB tuner box. Any setup, would be in the software that gets installed onto the PC. Typically you just install the software/drivers onto the computer. Then the first time that you run the software, there will be an automated setup process that will prompt you for information specific to your use.


----------



## ameliee (May 10, 2011)

Have you tried to find it at some PDF search engine on the internet?


----------

